# DX3 setup & the Novak GTX



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Has anyone experience with the trim setup with this combo. Spektrum DX3, a sr3500 receiver & GTX speedo. I set the radio throttle trim 70% - 30% as instructed. After gtx setup, I notice that I reach full throttle about half way on the trigger throw. I can trim it to use the full throw, but I'm about 40 to 50% throttle then.

I did change the PT from the B slot to the A for slot on the 3500 & did not notice a diff. 
Just wondered if I'm missing something along the way. Can anyone help?
Thanks


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

set it to 90 percent and then setup the gtx. If you still have issues PM me with your number and I'll call you to talk you thru it.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

I'll give it a try. I'm not sure what I'm doing is wrong, but I do think it odd to trim it that low.
I couldn't ask for better help. Thanks for a speedy reply.

HT

Something else is odd, when I do set up the gtx, the throttle always needs to be reversed. I do have the cap removed & I'm running a BRP with a 370 motor & four 2/3a cells


----------



## MIKE VALENTINE (Mar 12, 2002)

No need to reverse the throttle on the radio. Just hold the button down while turning it on and set up thru GTX. Maybe thats were your having the issues.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yes, i did that, but after setup, steering is good, pull the throttle - nothing. move to brake and the motor spins. Weird. Never had this problem. I have had three GTX's in various cars, but this is a first.

I'll keep trying.


----------



## OvalTrucker (Dec 14, 2003)

Hangtime said:


> Has anyone experience with the trim setup with this combo. Spektrum DX3, a sr3500 receiver & GTX speedo. I set the radio throttle trim 70% - 30% as instructed. After gtx setup, I notice that I reach full throttle about half way on the trigger throw. I can trim it to use the full throw, but I'm about 40 to 50% throttle then.
> 
> I did change the PT from the B slot to the A for slot on the 3500 & did not notice a diff.
> Just wondered if I'm missing something along the way. Can anyone help?
> Thanks


I could be wrong but, I believe the 70 - 30 thing they are talking about in the instructions is the throttle to brake throw ratio - 70% of the throw is the throttle/forward trigger movement. 30% of the throw is the brake/reverse trigger movement.



WHile I am not familiar with the GTX, most speed controller instructions want you to set the radio to 100% EPA [travel limit] on the throttle and brake side before you even begin the ESC setup.


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 2, 2007)

Yep, 70 - 30 is fine. I found my screw up. I had a wire in the wrong spot on the speedo. I switched that & everything is good. I knew something was up. Thanks All!

HT


----------

